# Left or right?



## Giaguara (Oct 8, 2009)

Just curious 
If in average there should be maybe 5 - 10 % of lefties in the population, in certain places (and among Mac users) this ratio seems to be higher.
So which one do you use for writing etc?


----------



## SGilbert (Oct 8, 2009)

Right handed; right wing.  The former is in the majority; the latter is in the minority.


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 8, 2009)

Right handed. However, I can use both legs.


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 8, 2009)

Right handed. I'm better at typing with my left hand, though, probably due to practice, since when I type one-handed it's usually because my right hand is on the mouse. Then again, when I use the keypad it's always with my right hand, so I get some practice there, too. Hmm.

I can move each finger on my left hand individually without the others moving, whereas with my right I find it very difficult to bend one finger without the others bending along with it at least a little.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 8, 2009)

Right-handed...

...but I can fold my hands in half (fingers to palm) ... that's gotta count for something, no?


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 9, 2009)

I have no arms and legs and i sit on a porch all day long.
My real name is mat.

(haha - right handed)


----------



## bbloke (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm right-handed.  Hmm, my mouse would be a lot less comfortable to use if I was left-handed.  It's not something I've looked into, but I wonder if you can get left-handed versions of popular mice, or whether left-handed people would have to opt for neutral-handedness ones.


----------



## fryke (Oct 9, 2009)

Left-handed, but I've always used the mouse with the right hand, probably because it just always _was_ on the right side. But after 22 years of using the mouse with the right hand, it doesn't feel "off" at all. (Never did, actually, I guess...)


----------



## ora (Oct 9, 2009)

Another right hander here!


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 9, 2009)

It seems that being left handed is a requisite for becoming a US President.

From a statistical point of view, it means nothing. I suspect if you live in the year 2957 and look back at the preponderance of left handed of US Presidents over many centuries it will come to the general population average of 13%.


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 10, 2009)

I am right-handed, but I have done some things with my left hand that most righties don't do (behave now! ).  I've used a mouse with both hands.  As a matter of fact, I actually have two computers and since I don't have a KVM switch, I have the mouse for each on either side of the keyboards.  I also had a tendency to cut food with the knife on my left hand, but for some reason it always seemed more efficient for me to do so instead of switching the fork from my left to my right each time.  I still can't write with my left hand as well as I do on my right, but I always find myself trying to force my left hand to do things that as a righty I normally would not do (again, behave!),


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 10, 2009)

Heh... if y'all are interested in really blowing your mind and returning yourself to your infantile, uncoordinated days, try brushing your teeth with your other hand tomorrow morning.  Try to do it as quickly as you do normally.

Keep a towel on hand to wipe up the blood from jabbing your gums and cheeks and maybe take a lozenge to work to soothe your throat after almost swallowing the head of the toothbrush.

It's a good exercise to keep one's ego in check and remind yourself that you're not the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 10, 2009)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> It's a good exercise to keep one's ego in check and remind yourself that you're not the greatest thing since sliced bread.


I already know that. That's why my gums don't bleed.


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 10, 2009)

Rhisiart said:


> It seems that being left handed is a requisite for becoming a US President.
> 
> From a statistical point of view, it means nothing. I suspect if you live in the year 2957 and look back at the preponderance of left handed of US Presidents over many centuries it will come to the general population average of 13%.



Yeah, but by then there will be another requirement.....
Speaking fluent Chinese!  ::ha::


----------



## rj713 (Oct 10, 2009)

Left handed--use the mouse in my left hand (seems natural to me). You can program the buttons switched but I never felt the need.
Also the saying goes---left handed/right thinker   Ralph


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 11, 2009)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> Heh... if y'all are interested in really blowing your mind and returning yourself to your infantile, uncoordinated days, try brushing your teeth with your other hand tomorrow morning.  Try to do it as quickly as you do normally.
> 
> Keep a towel on hand to wipe up the blood from jabbing your gums and cheeks and maybe take a lozenge to work to soothe your throat after almost swallowing the head of the toothbrush.
> 
> It's a good exercise to keep one's ego in check and remind yourself that you're not the greatest thing since sliced bread.



LOL!  ACtually, I had to do this some years ago when I broke my pinky knuckle.  I've actually tried to wash my hair while brushing my teeth at the same time.  Fruitless, don't try it.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 12, 2009)

Try cutting your own hair (dominant hand) using kitchen scissors and a mirror. 

Hilarious when you are a bit squify. Not so funny when you've sobered up.

_Not so funny the second time either._


----------



## reed (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm a lefty but the mouse, like fryke, has always been on the right. You get use to it. Like so many things in this Rightest mean world.
   I just read a French underwear manufacturer has come out with a model briefs for left handers. No joking. Too late I say. The dammage is done. SIGH.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 13, 2009)

Hm.. I guess like all the lefties here, I also use the mouse with right. Just as it's somewhat auxiliary hand... and for the logistics of typing on qwerty it just makes more sense.


----------



## rubaiyat (Oct 14, 2009)

I use both hands and have a stick taped to my nose that I use to press things.

I also have a kittie called Fluffy, because it farts a lot.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 14, 2009)

You're lucky.


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 18, 2009)

rubaiyat said:


> I also have a kittie called Fluffy, because it farts a lot.



So how does that contribute to the name?


----------

